# East Coast Is Rolling Out Now



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Im in Ky...at 3:15am came on the screen new software ready to download its downloading now.... its 10C8

Heres the link to Earls 10C8 Facts

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=606201#post606201


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yep got mine at 3:19 am here in ohio


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

My other R15 that I didn't force 10C8 last downloaded it at 3:14 this morning.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

got it here in NC also, noticed some logo updates, some have color changes and some look bad- TNT. SPEED, FUEL
Also new temp meter.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Got it here in NYC at 4:19 this morning.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

got it in NJ also


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

1047 showed up in East Kentucky at 3:16--I forgot to check for the temp indication, but it does say it downloaded.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Just checked and I got mine here in FL at 3:14am. Now to mess with it.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I got it on both my R-15's this morning. Dont forget to do a reset after getting it to avoid any potential issues. (I read this somewhere).


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

3;14 Seems to be the magic number for the Fl. area.. Got mine on both R-15's at that time.
I have seen some posts indicating that a reset is necessary to realize the total benefit of this update. IS THIS TRUE?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> 3;14 Seems to be the magic number for the Fl. area.. Got mine on both R-15's at that time.
> I have seen some posts indicating that a reset is necessary to realize the total benefit of this update. IS THIS TRUE?


Not sure, i'm just using mine through my SlingBox right now so I am not really messing with it to see if anything is not working correctly. Just have a show streaming in the background right now.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> 3;14 Seems to be the magic number for the Fl. area.. Got mine on both R-15's at that time.
> I have seen some posts indicating that a reset is necessary to realize the total benefit of this update. IS THIS TRUE?


If enough people say it, it must be true....

I have had the software for almost a week now without doing a reset, but I will soon as it does seem a little glitchy at times....

As long as you have a window of downtime with no important recordings overnight some evening, I figure it can't hurt...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

This is great. Now we can start the pool on when the next version starts it eastwardly trek.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> This is great. Now we can start the pool on when the next version starts it eastwardly trek.


I would wait for that pool to start at least a month after the west coast receives it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> This is great. Now we can start the pool on when the next version starts it eastwardly trek.


Well, the release date for that RF remote is listed as 22 August, and I believe they need to push an update on the R15 to enable it...


----------



## Mr. Furious (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah, so that explains why the ESPN networks' logos look so bad. I thought there was something wrong with my TV. Still, if First Run is fixed, I'll deal with ugly logos.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I got 10C8 this morning in SE PA too (I wonder how accurate that time is... I mean, who schedules something to kick off at 3:17... unless it really starts at 3:00, and it takes 17 minutes to complete... ok, that's an aside). Also, as I mentioned on another thread, we got our second R15 this afternoon (a 300 this time). I did a forced download, and sure enough that's the 1047 s/w.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I got it here in Tampa, FL too. 3:14a

It's about time this update got out widespread


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I finally got 1047 as well.

3:16am this morning.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Got ox1047 this morning (8/9/06 - 3:16AM).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jamielee said:


> got it here in NC also, noticed some logo updates, some have color changes and some look bad- TNT. SPEED, FUEL
> Also new temp meter.


Hum, downgrading graphics. I hope they're not doing this to conserve memory. Or at least hope not because they have to.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

So, is the s/w downloaded into flash mem.? and to get ALL those promised features, something has to go.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, my understanding is that the OS resides in a 8meg flash memory (M58LW064D – 64MBit Flash Memory) according to design documents provided to the FCC.

But the reasoning is just a guess? Why else would those logos change? Why would someone even bother with changing the logos unless they needed the space. The unit doesn't yet support VOD/Showcases, doesn't support the RF remote and doesn't support any type of disk expansion. Maybe they're running out of space on the flash chip?

Could also be someone screwed up and it will be fixed in the next update. :nono:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> even bother with changing the logos unless they needed the space.


That is the way I am leaning. Looks like they downgraded the colors or even resolution like you can do when saving a JPG picture on your own PC.

I am also wondering why they bothered to waste time changing "Find to Search".


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> That is the way I am leaning. Looks like they downgraded the colors or even resolution like you can do when saving a JPG picture on your own PC.
> 
> I am also wondering why they bothered to waste time changing "Find to Search".


So it would move down the menu list :lol:.

I think it was because people might have been getting "find by" and "find" confused.


----------

